# Sick cichlids



## Karla (Jul 30, 2011)

55 gal
originally 5 African cichlids (2 now)
1 snail
1 bottom feeding catfish
ph 7.8


I have lost three of my Cichlds, two are currently sick. Can anyone tell me what may be wrong? I'm treating with Melafix and have done two 40% water changes in the last two weeks. Symptoms are shredded fins (no fighting) and hanging out in a corner top of the tank. I'm attaching a photo. Thanks so much!!! http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5994427713/


----------



## Karla (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't seem to get the photo upload to work, but you can view it in my Flickr account, at the link above..


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

need more info...Using a liquid test kit what are your Ammon. nitrite, & nitrate lvls? Is anything new to the tank? How long has it been set up?
5 is a very low number of cichlids in a 55g. What are the names of the fish that died? names of the ones still left in the tank?

If you answer these questions someone might be able to help you.

Sorry about your fish


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know about this one. Could be an aggressive bacterial fin-rot. Could be really nasty water (both ammonia and low pH/High nitrate will attack fins). Look at pics on disease sites. Try clean water and salt.


----------

